# Ground hunting-stalking shoes



## choctawlb (Jun 27, 2007)

L L Beans Maine hunting shoe, has always been a great light, quite , stalking boot. As of late they are $90.00 + a pair with a leather top. They have the canvas topped Maine Hunting Shoewith 10" top on sale right now for $59.95 a pair. They are lighter and cooler than the leather top ones,just what you need for early bowhunting in GA. I got a pair last week and I love em.

Ken


----------



## RecurveHunter (Jun 28, 2007)

*overshoes*

has anyone tried the felt-type things that just slip over your boots with a couple of straps?  3Rivers has some for about $30 i was thinking of trying.  ya know if they're any good?


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jun 28, 2007)

I prefer a full rubber boot simply for scent control....
Stalking (still hunting) involves more standing than walking,
and I usually pick my next step way before I actually
move, so i do not have a special pair of boots....
I also use my snake boots, if in thick swampy areas during
the early season....
Scent control and snake protection is more important to
me than light weight sneaker type boots....
Just my 2c


----------



## choctawlb (Jun 28, 2007)

From my experience a light, flexable, fairly thin sole is the most important trait in a stalking shoe. If you can't feel something under your foot before you apply weight, you've lost half the noise battle already. True enough we have to watch where we step, but sometimes limbs and sticks are under foliage, and can't be seen. Thus you need a boot that you can feel the ground with. If not hunting in swampy areas I hunt in brain tanned moccasins. You can feel things as if barefooted, yet your foot stays warm, and they make no noise. The felt pads theory is to dampen noise using a soft, noise absorbing material as well as spread out the weight distribution over a larger area. For me they would be cumbersome, but they may work great, I don't know.
     If your making noise you won't have to worry about the deer smelling ya. 
Ken


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 29, 2007)

i guess im just a cheapie i bought a pair of the sportsman guide stalking boot's they are waterproof canvas, 15" tall but they are like a thin sole tennis shoe. i think i gave $29.99 for them shipped. im gonna give them a real work out this year to see how they hold up. i have worn them enough to know that you can feel most anything underfoot with them.

john


----------



## robert carter (Jun 29, 2007)

I wear snakeboots 90% of the time and have been struck twice.I will wear rubber boots when stand hunting for deer .But most of my walking will be with the snake boots except in cold weather.I have never had a deer or hog hear me under twenty yards ,its always been the nose that gets me.but on occasion the arrow gets them.RC


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 29, 2007)

HHHMMMMMM robert," its always been the nose that gets me". naw i aint gonna go there......LOL......cuz i wanna hunt down there with you.

john


----------



## choctawlb (Jun 30, 2007)

John,
       I'm glad to hear someone bought some of the "Sportsmans Guide Stalking Shoes" I had looked at them several times, and though I have never gotten any junk form "Sportsmans Guide" over the past 10 years, I just didn't want to take a chance. I have probrobly worn out 10 pair of the Maine Hunting Shoes over the past 30 years, and knew what I was getting when I ordered them. I'd really like to see a short "Gear Review" after you've hunted in them some.
Thanks,
Ken


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 30, 2007)

i will do my best. they are the first thing i have ordered from them too. if they hold up i'll be happy.

john


----------



## choctawlb (Jul 1, 2007)

I have ordered stuff from "The Sportsmans Guide" for over 10 years, everything I have gotten , I have been satisfied with. One of the best deals I have found is the British military DMP Camo. It is very much like our woodlands pattern, and it is really well made . A lot of the British surplus clothing  is in "Brand new , never issued" condition and is quite a steal. It is what I have been hunting in for the past several years. They used to have the pants in DMP as well , but I have not seen any in a while. Good stuff.
Ken


----------



## jneil (Jul 1, 2007)

I like knee high rubber boots with a soft rubber sole. I can't tell you how many different critters I've walked right up to while wearing them.


----------



## choctawlb (Jul 1, 2007)

Jneil,
I agree that Lacross(Lagrange) knee high ankle huggers are great stalking boots, but they are also really hot in August and September. It's one of my favorites after it cools off a little in the Fall.
Ken


----------



## jneil (Jul 1, 2007)

There great when it's cold and raining, my favorite hunting conditions.


----------



## Steve-ALA (Jul 17, 2007)

I bought and tried Muks last year and love them.  I'm usually not a fan of knee-hi boots because they were always heavy and HOT.  The original knee-hi Muks do not have the real knobby sole, but the thinner sole which allows me to feel the smallest twig.   Also they have neoprene shafts, making them light and cool and comfortable.  And with the top being neoprene, they are very easy to put on OVER your pants, as they roll down.  When it's early season and old 'no shoulders' is lurking, I simply put on my gaitors over them.  This combo is still much lighter  than the burly type boots.  Just my 2 cents worth.


----------

